# Horsetail



## mmkuz (Oct 28, 2017)

With the wet weather last year and again for the start of this year, the horsetail has gone wild. I seeded a new field this spring mixed with alfalfa and grass (brome, Timothy, orchard, wheatgrass) and another field with straight grass. Got a nice germination, but now the horsetail is coming in. What herbicide has anyone used to control its growth in a newly seeded field. I see it's hard to kill, but even if I can surpress it until the field fills in.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I think grazon next will do it. Weedmaster says it will up to 6" but I am guessing it's beyond that. Try spot spray with .5-1.0 ou per gal and see if that works.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just to confirm, Grazon smoked it in about a day and a half. back pack mix 0.5-1.0 ou per gal of water plus sticker. Also gets horse nettle while you are walking around.


----------

